# Flounder rebound, fast action and limits - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 4 nights of flounder gigging have been very good, despite winds in the 15-20mph range each night. Now that the full moon has passed, the action has been fast and steady most nights, a great improvement over last week's slower fishing. The fish have been in tight schools, making for some fun action when we see 3-4 flounder in front of the boat at once. Most of the flounder have been holding on hard sand bottom, with only a few on grass and mud. Fish size has been nice, with a 17" average, and a few larger flounder up to 21". Summer dates are filling fast, please see my list of open dates below if you want to get in on the action.

*5/31/2018*
I had the Daniel H. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SE wind at 20mph and normal tide levels. We got on the fish fast and never stopped, with constant action on hard sand and mud bottom. We ended with a 25 flounder limit.

*6/1/2018*
I had the Chad T. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SSE wind at 20mph and normal tide levels. We had to move around more tonight, and the fish were holding better in murky water. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead and 1 black drum. The largest flounder tonight was 21".

*6/2/2018*
I had the Chad T. group of 6 onboard for their second night in a row. Conditions were marginal, with South wind at 15-20mph and slightly low tide levels. We started slow, but the action improved the later it got. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead and 1 black drum. The largest flounder tonight was 21".

*6/3/2018 - Double Trip*
For the first trip tonight, I had the Jason group of 3 onboard. This trip was part of a fish/gig package with Capt. Nathan Beabout in Seadrift. Conditions were fair, with South wind at 10-15mph and low tide levels. We started slow, with no fish in the first 30 minutes. Once we found the flounder, they came really quick, with large schools of fish holding over hard sand bottom. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead.

*Late Trip*- I had the Junior group of 2 onboard for the late trip. We found scattered fish over mud and grass bottom, with the best action near outer dropoffs far from shore. We ended with a 10 flounder limit.

*Upcoming open dates:
June: 28
July: 6-12, 15, 16, 18, 22-24, 26-28, 30, 31
August: 2-5, 7-17, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------

